# Shoutout to BOOMERBABE



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

There's alot of help here on the board. And being sometimes someone might be a competitor within a geographical area makes it even more astounding at times the help offered here on the board.
I like to give a SHOUTOUT to BOOMERBABE for her help. She hasn't sold me anything either. She has thru email answered alot of questions from me. And she took time out from her life and bizness to stone out a design for me. Not just one copy but she did it in different stone sizes and one and two colors also 5 of them . And had to redo the artwork somewhat also.
Way above a helping hand duty.
THanks PJ very much.

I got it cut/weeded /and just stoned it. Looks cool. Tho I think I will need some robotic eyes to see these stones after a while.

THANKS.
Mark


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd like to applaud PJ, too! That was super nice of her! I'm glad you were taken care of, Mark!


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Mark, it has been my pleasure. I have received a lot of help from members on this forum and I am more than happy that I have been able to return the favor.  And congratulations.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Great job Boom! Way to take care of them. That's what its all about, helping other people! There is plenty of business out there for all of us! I just wish everyone would think like that. Keep up the great work boom!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

she has helped me out also, thanks bb.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree Boomer is a very special person, and super talented as well.
She is always there for anyone that needs help.

Great Job Boomer.

Sandy jo


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I just love that this group is so willing to help each other. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
It was a very good day for me when I found T-shirt Forums and the Rhinestone group.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

lizziemaxine said:


> I just love that this group is so willing to help each other. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
> It was a very good day for me when I found T-shirt Forums and the Rhinestone group.


I have to agree with you wholeheartedly, Jane!!! Thank you so much to all those that are willing to each other!!!!


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I just love that this group is so willing to help each other. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy.
> It was a very good day for me when I found T-shirt Forums and the Rhinestone group.


Thank you to you everyone, but a big thank you to you Jane. When I first signed on here a couple of months ago Jane you instantly provided very useful information concerning vendors, tradeshows and organizations that I could benefit from. Your information helped me out so much!


----------

